# HP book 6: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince



## frankthedm (Jun 29, 2004)

> http://books.guardian.co.uk/harrypotter/story/0,10761,1250169,00.html
> Revealed: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince
> 
> Sarah Crown
> ...




There is now a name.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 29, 2004)

Woah...strange this gets posted right now...I just finished reading The Order of the Phoenix for the first time about 20 minutes ago...

Ya think she's been waiting on me?

I'll take that as a yes.

Interesting title.  Filthy little Mudbloods...


----------



## Staffan (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm thinking it might refer to Hagrid. He is after all a half-giant.

Either that, or it refers to someone new, or something not revealed previously.


----------



## frankthedm (Jun 29, 2004)

Staffan said:
			
		

> I'm thinking it might refer to Hagrid. He is after all a half-giant.




Very good point! Spoiler>> 



Spoiler



I remember about hagrig going to a giant's moot/tribe meating in 4 or 5 but don't remember if Hagrid's giant parent was there or even mentioned


----------



## Greatwyrm (Jun 29, 2004)

Nah, it's gotta be Prince William.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jun 29, 2004)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> Very good point! Spoiler>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Hagrids mum was dead but he brought his brother Gawp back to the Forbidden Forrest.  Gawp was a runty little 16 footer so Hagrid rescued him from the constant bullying of the other giants.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jun 29, 2004)

Just as a nitpick, Chamber of Secrets was the second volume.  The fourth was Goblet of Fire.


----------



## frankthedm (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks fo the reminder Flexor.


----------



## Wombat (Jun 30, 2004)

**sigh**

I don't CARE about the title!  I just want it to be PUBLISHED!


----------



## Enchantress (Jun 30, 2004)

I agree.  I bet it's Hagrid.  NOW PUBLISH IT ALREADY!!!


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Jun 30, 2004)

I don't think it's Hagrid.  He's a half-giant, which doesn't precisely map with the definition of half-blood.

One clue is that "Half-Blood Prince" was almost used for Book 2, which had a lot on Tom Riddle.  There are rumors that we'll see more of Young Master Riddle in Book 6.

Brad


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jun 30, 2004)

But Cignus, Tom Riddle is Lord Voldemort, so he can't be the "Half-Blood Prince".


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Jun 30, 2004)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> But Cignus, Tom Riddle is Lord Voldemort, so he can't be the "Half-Blood Prince".




Well, that's the thing from my friend...she was saying that JKR seems to be treating Tom Riddle and Voldemort as two separate entities.

Not saying it's necessarily true, but what I heard.

Brad


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 30, 2004)

I think clues are more likely to be found in pondering the prince part of the title, since wondering about the half-blood part doesn't seem to be getting anywhere.

Which of the characters has a background that can, in any interpretation, be understood to be of royal descent?


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jun 30, 2004)

My totally ballpark guess: some character we haven't seen yet.

  Although they've always been real vague talking about Hagrid's mum.  Maybe she's the Queen Giantess or something?



Spoiler



BTW, I really want to see what happens with the giants that Hagrid met with, the ones that hooked up with the Death Eaters in Book 5. I want Voldemort to use them to attack Hogwarts Castle or something bold like that.


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 30, 2004)

Is 



Spoiler



Neville Longbottom


 of half-wizarding, half-muggle parentage?


----------



## kingpaul (Jun 30, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IIRC, 



Spoiler



both his parents were Aurors and are in the wizard insane asylum


.


----------



## Datt (Jun 30, 2004)

IIRC 



Spoiler



He is.  In OotP Dumbledore tells Harry the prophecy could have been either him or Neville because they are both considered muggle born and both born in the same month.  And IIRC, his parents are at the same hospital the Mr Weasly is taken to, because Harry, Ron, and Hermione see Neville there visiting them.


----------



## ghettognome (Jun 30, 2004)

I just read all this on MSNBC, I hope we don't have to wait so long for the next book, and hope it isn't have as depressing as the last one.


----------



## WizarDru (Jun 30, 2004)

I think it would be _very_ cool if it were Neville.  I think it would make sense, too, considering that Neville has always been just out-of-the-limelight, but always an important element to the story.


----------



## jester47 (Jun 30, 2004)

I would suggest that everyone read page 842 of OotP.  It adds another potential Half-Blood to the list.    

Aaron.


----------



## orbitalfreak (Jul 1, 2004)

Here's the text of the prophecy,


Spoiler



The one with the power to vanquish the Dark Lord approaches . . . .  Born to those who have thrice defied him, born as the seventh month dies . . . and the Dark Lord will mark him as his equal, but he will have power the Dark Lord knows not . . . and either must die at the hand of the other for neigher can live while the other survives . . . .  The one with the power to vanquish the Dark Lord will be born as the seventh month dies . . . .


  HP5, 841
 and clarification of parentage:


Spoiler



"And notice this, Harry.  He chose not the purblood [Neville], . . . but the half-blood, like himself."


  HP5, 842


----------



## WanderingMonster (Jul 1, 2004)

But wait, 



Spoiler



Harry and Neville are both "purebloods".  So who says Harry is half-blooded?"


----------



## FireLance (Jul 1, 2004)

WanderingMonster said:
			
		

> But wait,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Harry's mother is muggle-born. Her sister is the aunt who takes Harry in after his parents' deaths.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 1, 2004)

I guess purebloodedness has to go back many generations. Since Harry's mom was a witch, but Muggle-born, I guess that's not good enough. Man, I hope this book will be good. I was sorely disappointed by OotP.


----------



## WizarDru (Jul 1, 2004)

Uzumaki said:
			
		

> I was sorely disappointed by OotP.



 Just in general, or was there certain elements in particular you didn't like?  Nothing wrong with not being that thrilled with it, although I enjoyed it immensely, myself.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 1, 2004)

Uzumaki said:
			
		

> Man, I hope this book will be good. I was sorely disappointed by OotP.



I was too, the first time I read it.  I recently read it again, and was surprised -- it was quite a bit better than I remembered, and I now consider it a worthy (if not equal) successor to Goblet of Fire.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jul 1, 2004)

Hey!  What about 



Spoiler



the slavic Quiddich playing guy that Hermionie is pen-pals with?


 Anyone know anything about him?


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Jul 1, 2004)

I didn't like OotP as much as the others, either.  Mainly due to Harry increasingly being a realistic 15 year old boy and therefore decreasingly being a hero, decent human being, or likable person.

There was a lot of angst for the sake of angst.  Yes, it's more realistic, but I don't necessarily want my heroes to be as weak and petty as most people in the real world.


----------



## jester47 (Jul 1, 2004)

<span style="background-color: black;color: black;">Harry is a Half-blood, Voldemort/Riddle is a half-blood, Longbottom is NOT halfblood (iir)</span>

Nature selects who will be a wizard at random.  Hence you can have wizards born from families that never had a wizard in them before.  There is no wizard race.  Voldemort, Malfoys and the Death Eaters don't believe that.  According to thier racist regime, if you were born from two muggles then you are really a muggle.  Hence Mud Blood.  If you were born from a muggle and a wizard, or a mudblood and a wizard you are half.  If you are born from two wizards you are a fullblood.  But this is all a fiction by the racist wizards.  The truth is that wizardry is doled out randomly.  The message I believe is that what you believe is your own and cannot be dictated by genes, or other people.

My guess is the half-blood prince is Dumbledore.

Aaron.


----------



## Stormfalcon (Jul 1, 2004)

Yeah, it's a pretty common complaint that Harry was a jerk in the fifth book.  I've read some of John Granger's comments on the book, and looking back, I can see the points he made about Harry going through a lot of changes through the course of it (Harry being eclipsed in certain respects by Ron and Hermione, Harry learning of the bad aspects of his father and starting to step out of James's shadow, Harry being stripped of some of the things that made him stand out and beginning to stand on his own, realizing his looming destiny, etc.)  It was a dark time for his soul indeed, and it left him a changed young man by the end.  The book was a hard read, to be sure, but it was a very pivotal year for him in terms of his development.

It'll be interesting to see how the remaining two volumes unfold and to see how much of what Harry learned through his experiences in OotP actually hold.


----------



## jester47 (Jul 1, 2004)

I liked the fact that at many points he would have gotten information that would have saved the day for him if only he took the time to listen.  Most of the plot seems to revolve around the fact that he is not paying enough attention or listening.  

A


----------



## Storm Raven (Jul 1, 2004)

jester47 said:
			
		

> I liked the fact that at many points he would have gotten information that would have saved the day for him if only he took the time to listen.  Most of the plot seems to revolve around the fact that he is not paying enough attention or listening.




Damn Harry Potter for acting like a 15 year old!


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 1, 2004)

Storm Raven said:
			
		

> Damn Harry Potter for acting like a 15 year old!




Yeah, heaven forbid that the characters should actually be human.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jul 2, 2004)

jester47 said:
			
		

> I liked the fact that at many points he would have gotten information that would have saved the day for him if only he took the time to listen. Most of the plot seems to revolve around the fact that he is not paying enough attention or listening.
> 
> A



 I got the feeling what happened to 



Spoiler



Sirius


 at the end of OotP was meant to be something of a cautionary tale for Harry.  



Spoiler



Sirius


 was something of a impatient "loose cannon" who also loved to play at being the hero.


----------



## jester47 (Jul 2, 2004)

Needless to say I do think it was a better story b/c he did not listen or give a damn when he should have.  I kept finding myself thinking "have a little trust you little 15 year old $#!+ and everyone will get through this okay!"


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 2, 2004)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> Hey!  What about
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



Viktor Krum - I have no idea if he's the prince referred to in the title.


  Anyone else remember any details that can fuel this speculation?


----------



## FireLance (Jul 2, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Possible. I seem to recall that in _Goblet of Fire_


Spoiler



he invited Hermione to visit him in his castle over the summer


. I don't have the book with me, so I can't confirm that, though. It might also tie up another loose end: 



Spoiler



What happened to Karkaroff?


----------



## orbitalfreak (Jul 2, 2004)

FireLance said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to Karkaroff?



IIRC, his whereabouts are unknown to the Hogwarts Gang.  I think he ran away some time during GoF to avoid being caught or something.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jul 2, 2004)

I'd initially thought it was Hagrid, but these other names being thrown around are all very plausible.

Here's my question - is anyone important going to die in this book, and if so, who do we think it's going to be?


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jul 2, 2004)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> Here's my question - is anyone important going to die in this book, and if so, who do we think it's going to be?




Honestly?  I'm not sure about this book but looking at Ron, Dumbledore, and one of the other Weasleys. I wouldn't loan any of those people lots of money if you know what I mean.  Of course, this is 100% speculation.  It isn't like JKR is returning my phone calls or anything.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Jul 2, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> Yeah, heaven forbid that the characters should actually be human.



The problem was not so much that he was being human.  It was that he was being such a poor example of a human being, even for a 15 year old.  I know people in real life who have dealt with tragedy at that age with half the ill-grace with which Harry dealt with being kept out of the loop by adults (which is just part of growing up).  And these aren't people I would designate "heroes" just decent people dealing with problems.

It seriously hurt my ability to think of Harry as one of the good guys.


----------



## kingpaul (Jul 2, 2004)

Canis said:
			
		

> It seriously hurt my ability to think of Harry as one of the good guys.



Perhaps that's intentional?


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 2, 2004)

kingpaul said:
			
		

> Perhaps that's intentional?



 He's a jerk just like his old man?  The apple doesn't fall far from the tree, no matter how hard the apple tries or something like that.

P.S. If she killed Ron I'd be pissed.  Really pissed!  I loved how 
Ron got some glory in OotP.  

P.P.S. I think who your parents are does have a big impact on if you are a Wizard or not.  I am under the impression that if your parents are both magical you are most likely going to be magical as well, and if not you are a squib.  If you are half blooded by birth then you still have a chance but not as good of one.  If you have muggles for parents it's a low odds random crap shoot.  I think the message is that it doesn't matter if you are from any background, anyone can do it, like Hermione.   She's far better at magic, or just being a decent person, than Malfoy or his goons in every aspect, and she's muggle born.


----------



## WizarDru (Jul 2, 2004)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> He's a jerk just like his old man? The apple doesn't fall far from the tree, no matter how hard the apple tries or something like that.



 As far as we know, Harry's dad was only a jerk as a boy, and mostly only towards Snape.  We have testimony elsewhere that he was a pretty good fellow, after he matured a little.  Of course, it's assumed that part of that was the love of a good woman.   But as far as we know, Harry's parents stood up to Voldemort at the height of his power...fairly heroic thing to do.  In that respect, the apple surely doesn't fall far.

 Frankly, I didn't think Harry was being a terrible human being...in fact, at points, I agreed with him.  Was he being a jerk at times?  He sure was.  But he's earned a little pettiness, I think - especially with the treatment he's gotten from day one.  It's hard to feel very good about folks telling you that they're protecting you when they've done such a shoddy job for the last four years.  And let's not forget, Harry's still dealing with the constant emotional turmoil of just being him, let alone the murder he personally witnessed and all the troubles he's had in the last four years prior to OotP.  Turns out he's not without flaws.  I rather liked that aspect of OotP, personally.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 2, 2004)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> As far as we know, Harry's dad was only a jerk as a boy, and mostly only towards Snape.  We have testimony elsewhere that he was a pretty good fellow, after he matured a little.  Of course, it's assumed that part of that was the love of a good woman.   But as far as we know, Harry's parents stood up to Voldemort at the height of his power...fairly heroic thing to do.  In that respect, the apple surely doesn't fall far.
> 
> Frankly, I didn't think Harry was being a terrible human being...in fact, at points, I agreed with him.  Was he being a jerk at times?  He sure was.  But he's earned a little pettiness, I think - especially with the treatment he's gotten from day one.  It's hard to feel very good about folks telling you that they're protecting you when they've done such a shoddy job for the last four years.  And let's not forget, Harry's still dealing with the constant emotional turmoil of just being him, let alone the murder he personally witnessed and all the troubles he's had in the last four years prior to OotP.  Turns out he's not without flaws.  I rather liked that aspect of OotP, personally.



 It was more of a question.  I don't think the books support the idea of Potter being as arrogant or jerky after his sixth year at school.  He does become Head Boy after all.  So I assume something happens to deflate his ego.


----------



## kingpaul (Jul 2, 2004)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> He does become Head Boy after all



He does? I don't recall that.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 2, 2004)

kingpaul said:
			
		

> He does? I don't recall that.



Yeah, James Potter was head boy and Lilly Potter was head girl.


----------



## kingpaul (Jul 3, 2004)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> Yeah, James Potter was head boy and Lilly Potter was head girl.



Oh, I thought you meant Harry.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 3, 2004)

kingpaul said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought you meant Harry.



I'm betting he does too.  His dad was HB without being a prefect so it would just be following in his footsteps.


----------



## Caliban (Jul 4, 2004)

There are hints in the book that Harry's emotions were being manipulated.   When he was studying with Snape, at one point he fell asleep while reading a book.   The passage he was reading referred to a potion that can inflame your emotions, making them harder to control.   Then Harry fell asleep and never pursued the thought.



That sounds an awful lot like what Harry has been going through, so I think it's possible that someone has been slipping Harry that potion.


----------



## Duke Frinn (Jul 4, 2004)

I thought it was Dumbldore and not harry who was the jerk. He should never have given Snape the responsability of teaching Harry occlumancy, an obviously fatal mistake.

I think the Half Blood Prince will be a new character. The titles of the previous books always introduced new elements into the series.


----------



## D+1 (Jul 5, 2004)

Duke Frinn said:
			
		

> I thought it was Dumbldore and not harry who was the jerk. He should never have given Snape the responsability of teaching Harry occlumancy, an obviously fatal mistake.



I don't think Dumbledore (or anyone else for that matter) really realizes how much Harry, Ron and Hermione dislike and distrust Snape.  I've suspected for a while now that Snapes reputation with those three will be drastically reversed.  Everyone else that they respect hold Snape in far greater esteem than the three seem to think he warrants.  Snape IS a good guy.  He just has a bit of a personality problem and personal issues with Harrys parents, thus undeserved personal distaste for Harry.  That's been eroding slowly and I personally think it will greatly accellerate.


> I think the Half Blood Prince will be a new character. The titles of the previous books always introduced new elements into the series.



My very first thought was Victor Krum.  But I like the idea of Neville as a prince.  I think he deserves it and it would just drive Malfoy insane!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 5, 2004)

D+1 said:
			
		

> I don't think Dumbledore (or anyone else for that matter) really realizes how much Harry, Ron and Hermione dislike and distrust Snape.  I've suspected for a while now that Snapes reputation with those three will be drastically reversed.  Everyone else that they respect hold Snape in far greater esteem than the three seem to think he warrants.  Snape IS a good guy.  He just has a bit of a personality problem and personal issues with Harrys parents, thus undeserved personal distaste for Harry.  That's been eroding slowly and I personally think it will greatly accellerate.



Agreed.  Especially 



Spoiler



at the end of OotP, when Snape thwarts D. Umbridge (running out of the truth potion, pretending he is happy when Harry et al. are caught and then running to warn the OotP, etc.) - his background with Harry sort of makes him the perfect "inside man" for the good guys.


----------



## frankthedm (Jun 30, 2005)

Almost here in the US


----------



## drothgery (Jun 30, 2005)

D+1 said:
			
		

> I don't think Dumbledore (or anyone else for that matter) really realizes how much Harry, Ron and Hermione dislike and distrust Snape.  I've suspected for a while now that Snapes reputation with those three will be drastically reversed.  Everyone else that they respect hold Snape in far greater esteem than the three seem to think he warrants.  Snape IS a good guy.  He just has a bit of a personality problem and personal issues with Harrys parents, thus undeserved personal distaste for Harry.  That's been eroding slowly and I personally think it will greatly accellerate.




I'm hoping that JKR eventually does explain why Snape had a falling out with Voldermort, though.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jun 30, 2005)

My FLGS ordered 10 copies especially for me!

Well, 2 for me. The rest to sell. But he ordered em CAUSE of me!


----------



## Dakkareth (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm far from being a fan, but I have my book preordered ... it's just something that Needs to Be


----------



## JimAde (Jun 30, 2005)

I am a fan, but I didn't pre-order.  With a book like this that everybody KNOWS will be huge, I never have trouble finding a copy.  It's like Return of the King.  When it came out on DVD I just went to the supermarket on my lunch hour and grabbed a copy.  It was even cheap.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 30, 2005)

I did the same thing with the last Harry Potter book -- just walked into the local bookstore the day it was released at like 11:00 AM or so, and picked up one of the hundreds of copies they had sitting there for 40% off.  That's my plan for this one as well.


----------



## Xath (Jun 30, 2005)

FireLance said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to Karkaroff?






Spoiler



It's insinuated that he's dead.  I mean, he sold out on Voldemort and didn't report when the mark was burned on him.  That's a dangerous loose end for an evil genius to have.  If he's not dead already, he'll be returning to seek help from someone to protect him.

He reminds me of Wormtail.  A coward, who follows whoever seems most powerful.  Karkaroff was just better at not seeming to be a rat.



-Xath


----------



## reveal (Jun 30, 2005)

I pre-ordered from Amazon the first day it was available to do so. I got an e-mail a few months ago telling me it would be on my doorstep the day it was oficially released.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jun 30, 2005)

Well, I ordered it from Amazon reasoning that it would spare me the walk to the next bookshop and that I'd get it for free, if it actually arrived late. Guaranteed to arrive on release - can't beat that


----------



## drothgery (Jun 30, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Well, I ordered it from Amazon reasoning that it would spare me the walk to the next bookshop and that I'd get it for free, if it actually arrived late. Guaranteed to arrive on release - can't beat that




Only downside (last time) was that I ended up sticking around my apartment all day because I didn't know when the delivery guy would show up (I've since figured out they'll listen to directions on a Post-It note on your door). Still, I wish other popular authors would get the same treatment as JKR does.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 30, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Well, I ordered it from Amazon reasoning that it would spare me the walk to the next bookshop and that I'd get it for free, if it actually arrived late. Guaranteed to arrive on release - can't beat that



Unless, of course, you're the typical fatbeard gamer living in the basement, in which case the walk to the bookshop would be good for you.


----------



## reveal (Jun 30, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Unless, of course, you're the typical fatbeard gamer living in the basement, in which case the walk to the bookshop would be good for you.




AH! NATURAL LIGHT! IT BURNS LIKE HYGIENE!


----------



## Jamdin (Jun 30, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Unless, of course, you're the typical fatbeard gamer living in the basement, in which case the walk to the bookshop would be good for you.




Not unless the bookshop is an hour away by car and the area is in the middle of a heatwave  :\


----------



## Hijinks (Jul 1, 2005)

> Yeah, it's a pretty common complaint that Harry was a jerk in the fifth book.



 Yeah yeah, I know this was posted over a year ago.  I just wanted to point out that poor Harry got screwed over by the girl of his dreams (Cho) and to any teenaged boy that's a fine reason to be snappish with other people.  Especially with the little romance developing between Hermoine and Ron (at least in the films, there's nudges of it, I don't know if that's what JKR is intending though).


----------



## reveal (Jul 1, 2005)

Hijinks said:
			
		

> Yeah yeah, I know this was posted over a year ago.  I just wanted to point out that poor Harry got screwed over by the girl of his dreams (Cho) and to any teenaged boy that's a fine reason to be snappish with other people.  Especially with the little romance developing between Hermoine and Ron (at least in the films, there's nudges of it, I don't know if that's what JKR is intending though).




I always chalked it up to the facts that a) he's a teenager, b) a lot people want to kill him and have tried many times, and c) he's always "abandoned" after the end of the school year to go back to people who dispise him and make his life a living hell.

I'm amazed he's not more of a jerk.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 1, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I always chalked it up to the facts that a) he's a teenager, b) a lot people want to kill him and have tried many times, and c) he's always "abandoned" after the end of the school year to go back to people who dispise him and make his life a living hell.
> 
> I'm amazed he's not more of a jerk.



Quite right--him being a jerk at that point in his life is actually pretty realistic.  It's not as fun to read, though.  I expect a little more maturity out of him moving forward, because with Harry as the hero of the story, having him continue to be a jerk is probably the marketing equivalent to JKR using lighter fluid to set her vagina on fire while singing old disco tunes.

Or whatever other metaphor you prefer for doing something very foolish.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jul 1, 2005)

I think most teenages go through the "jerk" phase, and Harry is no different.  He's gone through it, and he'll be the better for coming out the other side.


----------



## reveal (Jul 1, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Or whatever other metaphor you prefer for doing something very foolish.





HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY MACARENA!


----------



## WizarDru (Jul 1, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Quite right--him being a jerk at that point in his life is actually pretty realistic. It's not as fun to read, though. I expect a little more maturity out of him moving forward, because with Harry as the hero of the story, having him continue to be a jerk is...




Colorful metaphors aside, I'm not sure that it is.  Having Harry CONTINUE being somewhat petulant might not be that appealing, but one of the series strengths has been that there is a character in there that speaks to everyone of her target audience.  Newsweek had an article (when the last book came out, I think) where they interviewed core young readers from across the world.  In that article, many of the kids cited how they empathized strongly with one or more of the characters and how spot-on they felt.  Seeing Harry be a jerk isn't necessarily a bad thing...although honestly I don't think he's being one.  And readers his age may not think he's being a jerk at all, even if he was, depending on their perspective....because maybe their in the same headspace (if not the exact same circumstances).  The transition to adulthood can be rough...and seeing your favorite literary hero have the same problems you're having can increase their believability.

But now I have a very disturbing image stuck in my head, coupled with a disturbing song.

_I hope you're happy._


----------



## Hijinks (Jul 1, 2005)

I don't think he's a jerk, either, in book #5, but I do think he's less patient with others and tends to get snappy when stressed.  Much like, oh, every teenager I've ever met 

I, for one, am very happy that JKR chose to have a flawed hero, rather than a golden boy who always does the right thing and never whines about it.   I would never expect a child to try to live up to a book character that accepts everything as it comes and never gets upset.  Getting angry, nervous, scared, or even snotty are natural human reactions to stimuli, and I would never want a child to feel they couldn't react naturally to things because the books they've read tell them they can't express feelings and emotions.

I know I would never be able to be as positive of a person as Harry is, if I went through the things he's went through.  I'd be a downright nasty person if my parents were killed, someone very powerful was out to get me, and every time I turned around I had a.) a snotty (but oddly cute) little jerk classmate mouthing off to me, and b.) newspaper reporters stalking me, and c.)  friends that get exasperated whenever I tried to vent and tell me to grow up.  If I were a teenager handling that, it wouldn't be pretty.

As for Viktor Krum, he's a weenie, and I hope he never comes back.  He was just ... bleh.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 2, 2005)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> In that article, many of the kids cited how they empathized strongly with one or more of the characters and how spot-on they felt.



Yes, I think that's largely been true.  But if Harry does start acting like a jerk to folks that --as relatively omniscent readers, we know don't deserve it-- he'll start losing his appeal as that Everyman type of hero.  If Harry had always had a dark streak, it'd be one thing -- heck, I'd welcome it.  But to have him rather suddenly (from the readers perspective) develop one is not so good.  I've heard very little but complaints about Harry's attitude during _Phoenix_.  Based on that very important bit of anecdotal marketing research, I believe that Harry needs to clean up his act a bit and start acting more like the hero his readers expect, or he'll start losing reader loyalty.


			
				WizarDru said:
			
		

> But now I have a very disturbing image stuck in my head, coupled with a disturbing song.
> 
> _I hope you're happy._



My work here is done, then.  Time to go ruin another thread.


----------

